# Advocacy group calls for critical thinking on language amid whiteout celebrations



## Dracula's Spirit Animal (Apr 13, 2019)

https://winnipeg.ctvnews.ca/advocac...language-amid-whiteout-celebrations-1.4376649



> *Advocacy group calls for critical thinking on language amid whiteout celebrations*
> 
> Gabrielle Marchand speaks with an advocacy group about why the Whiteout might not be inclusive for everyone.
> 
> ...


----------



## SigSauer (Apr 13, 2019)

The left has become a mockery of itself. We don't even need to make memes of them anymore, because now they're just walking memes.

"Hockey is racist"

Would they ever say Boxing, Football or Basketball is racist because blacks dominate those sports? What about running? Some sports white people are naturally good at while other sports chicken wing eating players are naturally better at. Just fuck off, leftists.


----------



## 666DEATHGAY (Apr 13, 2019)

Mayocide when?


----------



## Night Terror (Apr 13, 2019)

i thought hockey fans just wanted to see fights?


----------



## RG 448 (Apr 13, 2019)

“Black Space Winnipeg” isn’t an inclusive name.


----------



## Ginger Piglet (Apr 13, 2019)

This is nothing new. 20 years ago or so I remember some woke person reeeeeing about how the words "blackmail" and "blackballed" were problematic. 

In fact, even though their derivations are entirely different and have nothing to do with race or racialism or anything, people steer clear of words like "niggardly" (i.e. being a miser) in case they're misheard.


----------



## KeyserBroze (Apr 13, 2019)

So a group called "*Black Space Winnipeg*" is saying it  "wants people to think about language and the impact words have" it wants an "inclusive space for everyone"

Hmmm



> “In the English language and in North America we often talk about good things being white and bad things being black. Why do we have the word blackmail? Why isn’t it whitemail? Or we talk about the black sheep of the family versus the white knight that comes in and rescues you.”



Next time you create and spread the universal language then.


----------



## Kalishnakov (Apr 13, 2019)

More from the warped leftist shit stirring sociology departments on controlling speech and making  a mountain out of a mole hill. 
The media just spews the same old refrain.


----------



## Super-Chevy454 (Apr 13, 2019)

And they wonder why people left the left or they feel like the left left them.... ?


Kalishnakov said:


> More from the warped leftist shit stirring sociology departments on controlling speech and making  a mountain out of a mole hill.
> The media just spews the same old refrain.



Yeah, like a old scratched vinyl record....


----------



## Basic Bleach (Apr 13, 2019)

KeyserBroze said:


> Black Space Winnipeg


I don't know a lot about Canuckistan, but it's Winnipeg. If they shipped all the white people out, wouldn't it be more of a Bla*n*k Space?


----------



## Megaroad (Apr 13, 2019)

Always hearing from a friend up there who participates in reeeeeeeset era hockey discords how much people sperge out over the racism in hockey and in particular how he's a Nazi for liking ancient retired players who speak their minds. 

Dunno why he subjects himself to it.


----------



## Kalishnakov (Apr 13, 2019)

Super-Chevy454 said:


> And they wonder why people left the left or they feel like the left left them.... ?
> 
> 
> Yeah, like a old scratched vinyl record....


Nothing to  wonder about.
 The "left" doesn't leave, it follows around like a really bad smell.


----------



## spiritofamermaid (Apr 13, 2019)

> “In the English language and in North America we often talk about good things being white and bad things being black. Why do we have the word blackmail? Why isn’t it whitemail? Or we talk about the black sheep of the family versus the white knight that comes in and rescues you.”


Um maybe because of neoplatonism, which is a huge influence on early Christianity as well as the Renaissance? And consequently Western culture as a whole? Nah, it's obviously racism. No other answer.

I thought it was Gnosticism that tied dark=evil and light=good, but apparently not only was that not true but it goes as far back as ancient times.









						Neoplatonism - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				











						Black-and-white dualism - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




Also


> >sociology professor
> >doesn't think about the linguistics of words and immediately ascribes racism


The absolute state of education.


----------



## verissimus (Apr 13, 2019)

For a moment, I read the title of this thread as "Honkey Fans Are Racist".  Guess it's still a little early for me.


----------



## Diesel Boogaloo (Apr 13, 2019)

SigSauer said:


> The left has become a mockery of itself. We don't even need to make memes of them anymore, because now they're just walking memes.
> 
> "Hockey is racist"
> 
> Would they ever say Boxing, Football or Basketball is racist because blacks dominate those sports? What about running? Some sports white people are naturally good at while other sports chicken wing eating players are naturally better at. Just fuck off, leftists.


Everything is racist.
Also, everything is sexist – except for Islam.


----------



## AssRock (Apr 13, 2019)

This reminds me of the time a Texas politician wanted to change the term "black hole" because it was apparently racist.

Fortunately, a lot of people seem to be telling off these chodes, many, many black people included.  If there's one thing you don't fuck around with, it's Canadians and their hockey.


----------



## Pargon (Apr 13, 2019)

oneninetyone said:


> This reminds me of the time a Texas politician wanted to change the term "black hole" because it was apparently racist.
> 
> Fortunately, a lot of people seem to be telling off these chodes, many, many black people included.  If there's one thing you don't fuck around with, it's Canadians and their hockey.



One of their human rights tribunals ruled that it was a crime to refer to a troon as their coercively-assigned pronouns. They're capable of any level of cultural or logical upheaval at this point. The rats are leaping off the sinking ship.


----------



## Kalishnakov (Apr 13, 2019)

Pargon said:


> One of their human rights tribunals ruled that it was a crime to refer to a troon as their coercively-assigned pronouns. They're capable of any level of cultural or logical upheaval at this point. The rats are leaping off the sinking ship.


With the idiot at the helm in Canuckistan, it's gone from bad to full blown retard.  
Jordan Peterson, Canadian has been fighting that idiocy, and is fortunate that he has not been 'de-platformed'...yet.


----------



## SigSauer (Apr 13, 2019)

DieselBoogaloo said:


> Everything is racist.
> Also, everything is sexist – except for Islam.


Muslims - throw gays off rooftops, rape women, make them cover up and become slaves to their husbands, beat women as well as keeping African slaves.
Liberals - thinks a Christian bakery that refuses to make a cake for a gay couple is “real oppression” / wants to smash the patriarchy and “systemic racism.”
Also liberals - thinks Muslims are the “oppressed” ones because they’re shitskins.


----------



## Tasty Tatty (Apr 13, 2019)

The only good thing Canada has is their hockey and it's also their only salvation. Canadians beating each other up in name of a sport and then going out trashing the city is the consequence of living in a country that hates itself. Think of Canada as a man who has a wife and seven daughters... you can't blame him if he occasionally hides in the basement to watch football and scratch his balls.


----------



## Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth (Apr 13, 2019)

THIS JUST IN: HOCKEY FANS ARE OVERWHELMINGLY WHITE

MORE AT 11.


----------



## qt farmer :) (Apr 13, 2019)

Tasty Tatty said:


> The only good thing Canada has is their hockey and it's also their only salvation. Canadians beating each other up in name of a sport and then going out trashing the city is the consequence of living in a country that hates itself. Think of Canada as a man who has a wife and seven daughters... you can't blame him if he occasionally hides in the basement to watch football and scratch his balls.



since it's Canada it's probably not uncommon that one of the daughters, or even the wife, has a set of balls too.


----------



## moocow (Apr 13, 2019)

Kalishnakov said:


> Jordan Peterson, Canadian has been fighting that idiocy, and is fortunate that he has not been 'de-platformed'...yet.


It's only a matter of time before they find a way to silence him. He's _really _pissed off the troons and the SJWs up north something fierce and he's (thankfully) one of the few people who doesn't back down when they scream. Of course, that makes them scream louder and start seeking ways to destroy him.


----------



## Megaroad (Apr 13, 2019)

From Winnipeg friend:



> I literally yelled "OH FUCK OFF!!" at the television when I saw the "news" about it.
> 
> Some chick who has received a ton of backlash for starting this.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kalishnakov (Apr 13, 2019)

moocow said:


> It's only a matter of time before they find a way to silence him. He's _really _pissed off the troons and the SJWs up north something fierce and he's (thankfully) one of the few people who doesn't back down when they scream. Of course, that makes them scream louder and start seeking ways to destroy him.


They are working hard at discrediting him.  The thread on Jordan Peterson as a lolcow is indicative of the depth to which the Left infiltrates itself.
"Peace , Love and Unicorn farts" which will literally suck the life out of you if you let it. "Hope, not hate." takes such innocuous forms,

Weird that kiwi farms, bastion of 'free speech' was mocking the very people that have been de-platformed for arguing for Free Speech.


----------



## Absolutego (Apr 13, 2019)

Pargon said:


> One of their human rights tribunals ruled that it was a crime to refer to a troon as their coercively-assigned pronouns. They're capable of any level of cultural or logical upheaval at this point. The rats are leaping off the sinking ship.


That's just in Ontario, the California of Canada. Anyone who doesn't live in the golden horseshoe (including northern Ontarians) resents any comparison with those idiots.


----------



## Munchingonfish (Apr 13, 2019)

Y-I-K-E-S


----------



## qt farmer :) (Apr 13, 2019)

Kalishnakov said:


> They are working hard at discrediting him.  The thread on Jordan Peterson as a lolcow is indicative of the depth to which the Left infiltrates itself.
> "Peace , Love and Unicorn farts" which will literally suck the life out of you if you let it. "Hope, not hate." takes such innocuous forms,
> 
> Weird that kiwi farms, bastion of 'free speech' was mocking the very people that have been de-platformed for arguing for Free Speech.



we're more mocking the fact that he's an overblown quasi-cult leader for men who cry MUH FREE SPEECH when they get told not to call people fags or niggers.

and he also tells them to wash their balls.


----------



## Kalishnakov (Apr 13, 2019)

You realize why that is fucked? Or are you really that blind?  
Being offended vs taking offense are a choice. 

If you are gay that makes you a fag, so how is that an insult?
If you are black, that makes you a nigger. And blacks call each other nigger day in and out, but only shriek when a honky calls them a nigger, even though white dingbats mimicking 'gangsta' Ebonics call each other "nigga".

The level of stupid is beyond calculation, such that "Muh Free Speech" is not about their "Feelz" but about the "snowflakes" and their tender sensibilities whenever it suits them. The rest of the time, they are shrieking like enraged baboons humping anything and everything in sight and scream when anyone suggests they leave their dick in their pants around kids. ( then the person who remarks on that is labeled, pedophobe ~ not yet, but it's coming )


----------



## SilkGnut (Apr 13, 2019)

I hear white out and I can not help but feel it would be more likely to be used by those who support removing white people than anything else.


----------



## The Last Stand (Apr 13, 2019)

The Onion has become reality.


----------



## AssRock (Apr 13, 2019)

Absolutego said:


> That's just in Ontario, the California of Canada. Anyone who doesn't live in the golden horseshoe (including northern Ontarians) resents any comparison with those idiots.



I would say that it's BC that is the California of Canada.
Furthermore; Alberta is Texas, Saskatchewan is Kentucky, and Manitoba is Florida.



Megaroad said:


> From Winnipeg friend:



It's literally exactly this; just a counter to Calgary's "C of Red".

The whiteout parties are pretty fun anyway, maybe these cunts are just upset they missed out last year and haven't been able to get tickets this year.


----------



## moocow (Apr 13, 2019)

Kalishnakov said:


> Weird that kiwi farms, bastion of 'free speech' was mocking the very people that have been de-platformed for arguing for Free Speech.


Yeah, we mock everyone. We're an equal-opportunity mockery dispensary. You new or something?


----------



## Pargon (Apr 13, 2019)

Absolutego said:


> That's just in Ontario, the California of Canada. Anyone who doesn't live in the golden horseshoe (including northern Ontarians) resents any comparison with those idiots.





oneninetyone said:


> I would say that it's BC that is the California of Canada.



Being that it's Yaniv/Oger and their BC fuckery I'm referring to, this is correct. To my knowledge their rulings don't constitute legal precedent but it's still indicative of a specific effort toward a societal goal.


----------



## Splendid (Apr 13, 2019)

If hockey is declared racist, Canadians will just start importing pointy hoods.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Apr 13, 2019)

Splendid Meat Sticks said:


> If hockey is declared racist, Canadians will just start importing pointy hoods.


From Taiwan.


----------



## nonvir_1984 (Apr 13, 2019)

Black Space Winnipeg says it wants people to think about language and the impact words have, going on to say the whiteout might not feel like an inclusive space for everyone.
I agree, he says sarcastically. Let's start with the made up faux outrage thought terminating hate cliche Islamophobia. If ever there was a piece of hate speech it is that one. 
But then if language is "purified", we won't have black coffee, blackholes, blackouts, brownouts, black and tan, black lists, white list .... or white weddings. We will all end up talking like three year olds.


----------



## Dracula's Spirit Animal (Apr 14, 2019)

oneninetyone said:


> I would say that it's BC that is the California of Canada.
> Furthermore; Alberta is Texas, Saskatchewan is Kentucky, and Manitoba is Florida.


Ontario is more NY, and I don't know what Quebec is.  Michigan with brain damage?  All the maritimes except Newfoundland are Rhode Island.  Newfoundland is Puerto Rico.


----------



## qt farmer :) (Apr 14, 2019)

Kalishnakov said:


> You realize why that is fucked? Or are you really that blind?
> Being offended vs taking offense are a choice.
> 
> If you are gay that makes you a fag, so how is that an insult?
> ...



you're proving my point. Jordan Peterson cult followers are so detached from reality that they think everything they hear on the internet must also happen in real life. in case you haven't noticed, it has never been socially acceptable to call people fags or niggers in public, except of course during the days when fags and niggers were literally being beaten or killed simply for existing.

it's funny that his followers don't even seem to realize he's basically becoming a glorified televangelist and is employing similar tactics of one to garner influence and reputation.

going to include @2odastream in this as well since apparently he doesn't like me making fun of his internet daddies.


----------



## Genkoda (Apr 14, 2019)

moocow said:


> Yeah, we mock everyone. We're an equal-opportunity mockery dispensary. You new or something?


*Kalishnakov*

Joined Apr 5, 2019

Most likely has not lurked enough. And yes I am somewhat new too(kinda)


----------

